# Couchmaster



## >M.Pain (24. August 2012)

Dies ist meine erste User News hier, sollte etwas nicht stimmen bin ich offen für konstruktive Kritik.
Sollten Rechtschreibefehler auftreten entschuldige ich mich dafür.

Ich hab ein sehr Interessantes Produkt entdeckt das den Konsoleros langsam die Pro Konsole Argumente ausgehen.
Ihr habt es satt euch ständig anzuhören wie toll doch so eine Spielekonsole ist,einfach mit Pad auf der Coutch chillen und zocken.
Das können wir jetzt auch mit diesem Inovativen Produkt was auch auf der Gamescom zu sehen war.
So genug auf die Folter gespannt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u8Nr4SBmtn4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hier kriegt ihr das Teil COUCHMASTER - PC-COUCHGAMING

Preis günstige 169 Euro

Features
Integrierter USB 3.0 Hub (max 900mA), vier Ports
5 Meter Aktiv Verlängerungskabel
Ergonomisches Design Made in Germany
Universell einsetzbar mit verschiedenster Peripherie
Interne, praktische Kabelführung
Optimal auch für den Laptopgebrauch
Abnehmbare Handballenauflagen
Praktische Maustasche
Seitentasche für Gaming-Tools
Plug and Play

Ich finds nicht schlecht, werd mir warscheinlich eins bestellen.


----------



## Superwip (24. August 2012)

Coole Idee... jetzt fehlt nurnoch das Wohnzimmer


----------



## Dynamitarde (24. August 2012)

Da wird ja ein Testbericht von dir fällig 
Aber Ich werde mir lieber ein vernünftigen Eckschreibtisch Zusammenzimmern.


----------



## beren2707 (24. August 2012)

Mir erschließt sich der Sinn nicht so ganz. Will ich ernsthaft mit Maus und Tastatur ein Spiel spielen, habe ich meinen fest installierten Desktop-PC am Monitor; dort sitzt man bequem und kann gepflegt alleine zocken. Will ich aber entspannt ein Spiel auf dem Fernseher spielen, schmeiße ich mich einfach aufs Bett, stelle beim Fernseher den HDMI-Anschluss ein, über den der genannte PC damit verbunden ist und zocke fröhlich mit dem GamePad drauflos; geht auch klasse im Co-Op. So ein Ding stell ich mir irgendwie überflüssig vor; außer, man will mit Maus + Tatstaur allein am Fernseher spielen (wieso auch immer). Ob sich dafür aber 169€ lohnen?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (24. August 2012)

WTF XD

Was für ein Misst aber cool Misst xD


----------



## Sight (24. August 2012)

Der name der Firma passt auch zu diesem Teil.

Das Teil ist sogar mir zu nerdy


----------



## GeForce-Lover (24. August 2012)

Das is so unnötig, dass muss ich haben!


----------



## Ahab (24. August 2012)

This Sir... is extraordinarily awesome. 

Ich überlege gerade. Viel zu sehr. Ist ein 42" Ferni eigentlich CS 1.6 tauglich?


----------



## beren2707 (24. August 2012)

Kommt aufs Modell an. Viele Fernseher haben aber entweder eine zu hohe Reaktionszeit und/oder einen gewaltigen Input-Lag. Für CS und andere reaktionsschnelle Shooter ist ein PC-Monitor die eindeutig bessere Wahl.


----------



## Ahab (24. August 2012)

Ja, genau das befürchte ich auch... Einen Versuch wäre es mir trotzdem wert.


----------



## Hübie (24. August 2012)

Wie wärs mal mit ausziehen?? Muddi versorgt euch nicht ewig  Ich finde das ist eine geile Idee. 170 Schleifen dafür empfinde ich jedoch als etwas zu viel. Aber es ist halt ne Frage der Materialqualität und der verwendeten Materialen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. August 2012)

Gibt es da auch einen Sicherheitsgurt, Kopfschutz und Handschuhe dafür? Ich brauch so einen Acrylelch nicht auf der Ledercouch, so wertvoll wie ein aufblasbarer Kühlschrank


----------



## Ahab (24. August 2012)

Hübie schrieb:


> Wie wärs mal mit ausziehen??4. Muddi versorgt euch nicht ewig


 
var ausziehen = setValueOfCouch(0);

oder was  Ausziehen heißt ja nicht zwangsläufig: Bett, Tisch, Stuhl, auf fensterlosen 2x2 m. ^^ Den Gedanken meinen Desktop zu entschlacken (vom Spielebetrieb freizustellen) empfinde ich als äußerst bestechend.


----------



## p4r4 (24. August 2012)

Wie der Typ bei ca. 1:11 auf der Couch sitzt ^^
Fehlt nur noch eins:


  Mom ! Schüssel !


----------



## BloodyMojito (24. August 2012)

Ahab schrieb:


> This Sir... is extraordinarily awesome.
> 
> Ich überlege gerade. Viel zu sehr. Ist ein 42" Ferni eigentlich CS 1.6 tauglich?



Prinzipiell ja.....aber man muss viele Modelle vergleichen, denn locker 90% sind wirklich unbrauchbar wegen dem zu hohen Input-Lag. Geräte von LG, Sharp und Toshiba kann man grundsätzlich ausschließen, da kaum ein Modell auch nur an 30ms heran kommt....von Panasonic sind zumindest die Plasmas einen Blick wert (16-24ms), sofern man nicht mehr als 3-4 Stunden am Stück spielen muss (Einbrenngefahr). 
Unterm Strich hat man bei Sony und Samsung noch das meiste Glück. Besonders die nicht ganz High-End-Geräte sind interessant, denn je mehr "Bildverbesserer" = mehr Input-Lag.

Ich selber spiele auf einem 55" Sony EX725 (20ms). Davor habe den grandiosen Z4500 (0-10ms) benutzt...aber da dieser nur 40" hat (PC-Spiele haben kleine Schriften), mußte er ins Schlafzimmer.

Der Momentan beste Fernseher zum Spielen ist der Samsung PS E6500. 
Das ist ein Plasma; somit hat man Bewegungsschärfe und Schwarzwert, an die kein LCD heran kommt, 16ms und das wichtigste: keine Probleme in hellen Räumen und keine Einbrenngefahr (ist bei heutigen Plasmas noch ein Thema, wenn man den ganzen Tag zocken will).


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (24. August 2012)

mir gefällt die Couchmaster eig ganz gut 

if(ausziehen == true)
{
p.setValueOfCouch(0);
p.setValueOfKostundLogie4free(0);

double wallet = y.getValueOfWallet();

wallet = Einkommen - Lebensunterhalt; 

y.setValueOfWallet(wallet);

if(gf == true){

konto.out.println("du bist pleite");

 }
}
else{

// oh happy day.....
}

Fazit: Ausziehen ist keine Option ! 

Edit: Gibt es nicht auch Plasma-Fernseher mit so einer Art Bildschirmschoner ?


----------



## DarkMo (24. August 2012)

was für ein hohler mist >< 2 kissen links und rechts und nen "brett" drüber mit paar schaumdingern für die hände und fertig is 170€ stuff? sicher... ich bin echt ned dummdreist genug für diese welt. könnt scho millionär sein, wenn ich jede hohlbirnen idee ned lächelnd im suff von mir gegeben hätt sondern sie ernsthaft unters volk gebracht hätt ^^


----------



## looka (25. August 2012)

BloodyMojito schrieb:


> Prinzipiell ja.....aber man muss viele Modelle vergleichen, denn locker 90% sind wirklich unbrauchbar wegen dem zu hohen Input-Lag. Geräte von LG, Sharp und Toshiba kann man grundsätzlich ausschließen, da kaum ein Modell auch nur an 30ms heran kommt....von Panasonic sind zumindest die Plasmas einen Blick wert (16-24ms), sofern man nicht mehr als 3-4 Stunden am Stück spielen muss (Einbrenngefahr).
> Unterm Strich hat man bei Sony und Samsung noch das meiste Glück. Besonders die nicht ganz High-End-Geräte sind interessant, denn je mehr "Bildverbesserer" = mehr Input-Lag.
> 
> Ich selber spiele auf einem 55" Sony EX725 (20ms). Davor habe den grandiosen Z4500 (0-10ms) benutzt...aber da dieser nur 40" hat (PC-Spiele haben kleine Schriften), mußte er ins Schlafzimmer.
> ...


 
Gut, dass ich bei meinem Toshiba 46VL748g alle Bildverbesserer usw. ausschalten kann  Zusätzlich schalte ich einfach in den "Spiele"-Modus. 
Die Verzögerung ist minimal. Toshiba baut mit die besten Fernseher..


----------



## Gast1668381003 (25. August 2012)

Oh man, also DAS ist wirklich Nerd-Stuff aller erster Güte  

Und vor allem nur dann sinnvoll, wenn man einen Spiele-PC am TV angeschlossen hat. 

Hat man hingegen - so wie ich - nur einen PC und diesen dann permanent am Monitor angeschlossen hat, ist dieser Couchpotato...äh Couchmaster eh komplett unsinnig.

*Dieses Teil sollte man mal den Machern von "The Big Bang Theory" zeigen, die würden es mit 100 %iger Sicherheit in einer Folge zeigen... Sheldon Cooper am Couchmaster - göttlich*


----------



## FabulousBK81 (25. August 2012)

Das wäre genau das Richtige für michda ich von der Couch aus denn Pc bediene,es geht aber ganz gut so!
Das Teil wäre mir glaube ich zu umständlich aber Interessant ist es alle mal  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hugo78 (25. August 2012)

Couchmaster, die hätte den gleich Couchmaster 3000 nennen sollen.


----------



## DaStash (25. August 2012)

Was wohl meine Freundin dazu sagen würde. 

MfG


----------



## Baker79 (25. August 2012)

Ich weiss grad nicht, was dass an meiner bisherigen/aktuellen Spielesituation ändern sollte. Ich zock hier schon dauerhaft auf nem ausklappbaren Fernsehsessel, der demnächst noch gegen ein Model mit Massagefunktion getauscht wird.


----------



## JBX (25. August 2012)

Irgendwie kommt der Spot wie irgend so ein Fake-Produkt rüber  Schon der Name "Couchmaster". Verkauft von Nerdytec. Hart  Fehlt nur noch die eingebaute Mikrowelle und Energydrink Zapfanlage. Ob auf dem Fernseher spielen so gut ist weiß ich nicht... Rennspiele, Action-RPGs bzw. alles was mit Controller steuerbar ist find ich super. Aber Ego-Shooter oder so? Irgendwie ist das Aiming nicht so top wenn weit weg sitzt. Und das trotz Riesenglotze.


----------



## DarkMo (25. August 2012)

also ohne toiletteneinsatz fürs sofa wird das eh nix...


----------



## abnorm (11. September 2012)

Also mein Plasma hat keine merkliche Reaktionszeit... hat denn das Teil jetzt mal jemand probiert hier? Hab die Messe leider verpasst aber in einem anderen Thema schonmal nachgefragt  Will endlich mal einen Bericht hören und mir den couchmaster vielleicht zulegen... Kann mir nur schwer vorstellen dass es mit den 10m Kabel funktionieren soll


----------



## lesmue (11. September 2012)

Gibts schon seit Jahren für ~ 22€ bei Amazon und Co.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wenn einem die Ablagefläche nicht breit genug ist wegen Tastatur usw schraubt man sich für nen 1,50€ ne Sperrholzplatte ausm Baumarkt drauf...

Hab mir selbst für kleines Geld ne dreh und schwenkbare Maust-Tastatur-Ablage an den Sessel gebaut und bisher nicht bereut...


----------



## Stockmann (11. September 2012)

lesmue schrieb:


> Gibts schon seit Jahren für ~ 22€ bei Amazon und Co.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wir brauchen über die Qualtitäts unterschiede aber nicht zu sprechen, klar für 22€ haste ne ganz einfach Version davon, dafür aber auch keine Features.
Es ist für die Leute interessant die eher Renn/Simulations Spielen und sich dann ganz gemütlich aufs Bett bzw. Couch chillen können.


----------



## abnorm (11. September 2012)

Also das Teil is jawohl gar nix... hatte ein ähnlichen Frühstückstisch aus dem Ikea, nach ner Wohe Schrott und ausserdem nur Kabelsalat...


----------



## Rizzard (11. September 2012)

DaStash schrieb:


> Was wohl meine Freundin dazu sagen würde.
> 
> MfG



Die sollte sich eigentlich freuen, immerhin hast du neue "Möbel" gekauft.^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. September 2012)

Kauf lieber so etwas damit erhöhst du den Bewegungsradius 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## abnorm (11. September 2012)

meine Freundin fände es auch besser weil ich dann im Wohnzimmer zocker statt oben in der dunklen Kammer... (während sie kocht...   ) oder sie wenn ich koche...


----------



## abnorm (14. September 2012)

geil hab antwort von den jungs von nerdytec (der name schon tststs) bekommen die meinen an dem kabel verlängert bis 10 m könnte man alles bis 900mha anschliessen also 4 geräte und meinten meine g13 + beleuchteter tas und mamba wär kein thema!  nur mein hs muss ich mir mit integrieter soundcard holen da usb jack. top das teil hol ich mir freu mich schon auf gemütliche total war abende von der couch am 52"  werde berichten.


----------



## abnorm (27. September 2012)

Geil nächste Woche soll meiner ankommen!!! hab mir schon die usb Soundkarte bestellt. Cool in nerdytec grün


----------



## jean108 (28. November 2012)

Hallo, habe den Couchmaster schon seit einiger Zeit im Auge. Zocke und arbeite gerne auf der Couch. Mache mir Gedanken ob sich das Teil auch für letzteres eignet...

Hat einer von euch damit Erfahrungen?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (2. Dezember 2012)

Ich eiß ja nicht welcher ober hirni sich das einfallen lassen aber aber der gehör doch verprügelt-


----------



## BabaYaga (12. Januar 2013)

Das is genau DAS was mir noch gefehlt hat um endlich den PC komplett ins Wohnzimmer rüberzuschieben.
Letztens hab ich sogar für ne längere Session den TV am Schreibtisch aufgebaut... bah war das geil. Konnte aber nur Sachen mit PAD zocken weil mit Tasta und Maus auf die kurze Distanz...aua 
...und ja ich will ALLE SPIELE von der Couch aus zocken. Es gibt zwar genug Spiele die ich auch mit Pad zocke aber bei Shooter, Strategie und so Zeug. No-Go.
... und Nein ich finde es nicht bequem wirklich extrem lange Sessions in einem Schreibtischsessel zu verbringen. So bequem kann der gar nicht sein. Hab über die Jahre viele Sessel ausprobiert und wenn das nicht gerade ein COUCHSESSEL ist... ist er nicht bequem bei wirklich langen Sitzungen ^^.

Alsooo... her mit dem Teil! Danke für die News 
Habs heute auch in der PCGH Zeitschrift gelesen... 
Sicher könnte man sich das auch irgendwie selbst zusammenwursteln aber ich bin zum einen eine handwerkliche Pfeife und zum Anderen viel zu bequem dafür  lol.


----------



## Lexx (15. Januar 2013)

Nette Idee.. aber.. kein Platz für Aschenbecher und Bier.. 
Ok, könnte man auf einem Beitischerl platzieren, dann jedoch schränkt
dieses Schaumstoffbrettl doch sehr die Bewegungsfreiheit ein.

Wobei.. wie war das vorhin mit der Lauflernhilfe.. ?


----------



## >M.Pain (15. Januar 2013)

Lexx schrieb:


> Nette Idee.. aber.. kein Platz für Aschenbecher und Bier..



Es gibt doch diese Helme wo man zwei Bierdosen aufstecken kann. Zocken und bierschlürfen gleichzeitig, was für ein Luxus.
Bleibt nur noch das Prob mit den Kippen.


----------



## Lexx (16. Januar 2013)

>M.Pain schrieb:


> Es gibt doch diese Helme wo man zwei Bierdosen aufstecken kann. Zocken und bierschlürfen gleichzeitig, was für ein Luxus.
> Bleibt nur noch das Prob mit den Kippen.


 Naaa, das ist eher was für Oktoberfeste, Fussballplätze und 
Komasäufer..

Und Bier durch Strohhalm.. ?


----------



## Tatwaffe (21. Januar 2013)

Also nen geeigneten Aschenbecher kann man dort bestellen 

Couchmaster - Nerdytray


----------



## CSOger (22. Januar 2013)

Noch nen guter Lacher vor dem heiern.

Er ist da...
Couchmaster...Gaming Evolution.
Ick mach mir gleich in die Hose.


----------

